
UK Labour calls for closer scrutiny of tech firms and their algorithms - samwilliams
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/dec/18/labour-calls-for-regulation-of-algorithms-used-by-tech-firms
======
samwilliams
Key quote: "The outcomes of algorithms are regulated – the companies which use
them have to meet employment law and competition law. The question is, how do
we make that regulation effective when we can’t see the algorithm?”, UK Shadow
Minister for Industrial Strategy.

Labour are currently trailing the ruling Conservative party by 7 points in the
polls, with no election due until 2020 (although a snap election is certainly
possible).

